# Toro 521 Auger Gearbox Grease



## bilvihur (May 18, 2016)

Just bought a Toro 521 Snow Blower off Craigslist. About 25 years old, but well maintained, runs with wheels and auger engaged. 

I've stabilized and run the gas tank dry, and drained the oil. The auger gearbox appears full of grease with the plug removed. Do I need to have a tube of MAG 1 on hand this winter, or is this something to check every so often?


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

The first thing I always do is drop the fuel bowl out and look to see if it has gunk/crud in there. it would be advisable to replace the seals and rubber components and give it a fresh start on life. I would also check that the auger has been greased and is not stuck/froze onto the shaft, and look at the bushings/bearings for excess play. give everything a good shot of grease and fresh oil change. Time and effort well spent while it's nice out.......


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Agree, with badcat, especially the augers and their relationship with grease
I'd also try and pull the wheels and grease the axle. If they come off, great. If not, may be worth trying to get them off over the summer. If you need axle bearings, you gotta get them off anyway. Wobble the wheels off the ground and see if you have play in the axle. They usually wear on the upper section if bushings, or wobble all around if bearings. Middle of winter finding out you have a problem that needs the wheels off to fix is not fun.:wavetowel2:
In case you didn't already find, you can look up parts/diagrams and manuals here.
https://www.toro.com/en/parts?SearchText=38052&SelectedFilterByOption=equipment&page=2
For engine parts, get the numbers off the engine itself. Likely a Tec 5hp if original, which are notorious for having exhaust valve lash problems under load.


----------



## garthg (Aug 3, 2016)

I've just acquired a 521 and this is helpful information, thanks.


----------

